# G Speed Collie Drift Day Pics



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Latest drift comp at the Collie Motorplex about 250km's out of Perth Western Australia.

http://drift.leemingwireless.net/index.htm
http://files.franzonline.net/images/2004-06-20-GSpeedCollieDriftDay/
http://www.members.westnet.com.au/adsport/colliedrift/
http://all-torque.xspeed.com.au/brodie/
http://www.perthsluts.com/collie_drift_day/
http://members.westnet.com.au/stinglashtic/collie20604/
http://www.dorifuto.net/events/g-speed_collie_drift_20-06-2004/

6 minute video of a drift lap with Drift Mike

http://members.westnet.com.au/melts...f driftmike at collie motoplex 20-06-04-1.wmv


----------



## SmItLeR (Jun 20, 2003)

wd joel


there was another collie day yesterday.. which in my oppinion is alot better due to the more track time from the "pros" and only 1 person braking a gearbox 

pics and mad ass footage will be up shortly...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I love your car Brad


----------



## SmItLeR (Jun 20, 2003)

haha

joel  - dude u havtn taken me for a spin in urs yet!! lol

feels good to chat on a different forum occasionally 

take it easy champ.. see ya next monthly SilWA meeting


----------

